# Carpet/floorboard/floor removal including center console Chevy Cruze 2017 Lt, Gen2



## Jack3 (4 mo ago)

First post on here not sure if this is the right place to put it.

I’ve been working on putting in an audio system but I’m having trouble finding a tutorial on how to take out the carpet. I already removed both front seats and the rear seat. As I understand it I need to remove the center console in order to take the carpet out but I have only been able to find tutorials on that for gen 1 models and they seems slightly different than the gen 2.

If you can post a link to a tutorial or just explain how to do it I’d be very grateful.


----------



## Jack3 (4 mo ago)

I’m going to continue to try to figure it out myself I’ll try to update if I make progress


----------



## Blasirl (Mar 31, 2015)

Jack3 said:


> First post on here not sure if this is the right place to put it.
> 
> I’ve been working on putting in an audio system but I’m having trouble finding a tutorial on how to take out the carpet. I already removed both front seats and the rear seat. As I understand it I need to remove the center console in order to take the carpet out but I have only been able to find tutorials on that for gen 1 models and they seems slightly different than the gen 2.
> 
> If you can post a link to a tutorial or just explain how to do it I’d be very grateful.


I logged back in just to post this link, but I do not think we have what you want. So maybe as you figure this out, take some picture's and write up a tutorial for us.

Gen2 DIY Tutorial Library

How-To: Write a Tutorial


----------



## Jack3 (4 mo ago)

Cruze talk

This is the only video I saw for removing a gen1 Chevy Cruze center console



 (start at 9:40) but there’s a bunch of differences in the gen2. The main one is that the shift knob is different, I found a video that goes over this pretty well but it was a bitch to do in my opinion 



There are 7 7mm screws that need to be taken out. 2 on each side except for one by the gas pedal. Unscrew the 3 screws you can see including the gas pedal one then take off the 2 side panels I got these with my hand. 
You should see 2 more screws you can take out. 








Then take this thing off to reveal 2 more screws
















Take those out and the console should be free except for 4 plugs
















This pink plug gave me trouble for a but I think you just lift the lever up and pull. You don’t need to unclip the other side of the harness from console. Then it should be free and you can take it out. 

I already had my seats out so I don’t know how that would factor into it but if you have powered seats you’ll probably have to unplug and replug it in to move them. 

Hopefully this helps. This is my first time doing anything like this to a car and I couldn’t find a tutorial anywhere for this part. Now im going to try to take the carpet out which is another thing I can’t find a tutorial for so if someone could link one that’d be nice if not I may follow up with how I do it. I do know for sure now that the console needs to be out because the carpet runs under it like this


----------



## Jack3 (4 mo ago)

Ok so I took the carpet out today. Basically there’s 5 places you need to cut and 2 clips. I plan to either sow or zip tie back together when I reinstall

I don’t have pictures of everything but it’s pretty simple at this point.
You need to have both front seats out and the center console out
The rear seats being out helped to get it out the car

first you need to unclip the carpet at the top of footwell I used a pry tool
I used a razor blade, tin scissors, and wire cutter to cut carpet but if you’re careful you can get away with just razor blade

this is overhead shot of the area to cut









You’ll need to cut the carpet free but be careful of wires underneath
















































Those are the only ones that had wires. The other two I cut on the passenger side of console did not have wires under but you should probably check first


----------



## Jack3 (4 mo ago)

part 2 of post before

then to get it out I didn’t take any trim off I just started at the back. It came out easy then I worked my way up the side of the car until I got to the far end. Passenger side was easier but driver foot rest thing was a bitch and a half.
After it’s all out from under the trim I took it out the back door it was a tight fit but it wasn’t that bad


----------



## Jack3 (4 mo ago)

I about to apply sound deadening but can’t figure out what this stuff is. It seems to be applied where you would want sound deadening to be applied including in the spare tire well. My guess is that it’s a cheap way for the factory to do sound deadening. If anyone could let me know that’d be great because I’m worried my sound deadening material won’t stick that well on it or if it’s even worth putting over it.


----------



## Blasirl (Mar 31, 2015)

Jack3 said:


> I about to apply sound deadening but can’t figure out what this stuff is. It seems to be applied where you would want sound deadening to be applied including in the spare tire well. My guess is that it’s a cheap way for the factory to do sound deadening. If anyone could let me know that’d be great because I’m worried my sound deadening material won’t stick that well on it or if it’s even worth putting over it.
> View attachment 299774
> 
> View attachment 299773
> ...


I am not an audio guy, but my gut instinct tells me to leave the factory sound deadener and supplement around it. No need to apply over it either.


----------



## IGadget (Nov 23, 2016)

the rubber stuff is anti-vibration, it so it acts like sound deadening for the panel in a vibration sense, but it doesn't do much to prevent interior sound reflection from the surface if that is what you trying to reduce.

You definitely want to leave it, And if it is between two surfaces, dont separate them. If you stuff is a pad of some kind, I'd go right over it. If its some kind of coating, check with the maker of it. Also make sure to check for drip holes and cover them before spraying so what you are spraying doesn't plug the holes.


----------

